# Zinke is the only republican worth a darn for public lands



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://billingsgazette.com/news/loc...cle_8109f084-d199-50dd-b223-9fd3557a738d.html

Here's another article on what the Republican Party has decided on public land:

http://billingsgazette.com/news/loc...cle_8109f084-d199-50dd-b223-9fd3557a738d.html

The GOP draft platform reads: "Congress shall immediately pass universal legislation providing a timely and orderly mechanism requiring the federal government to convey certain federally controlled public lands to the states. We call upon all national and state leaders and representatives to exert their utmost power of influence to urge the transfer of those lands identified."


----------

